# Country Style Ribs (Bone-in Loin) with Conecuh Hot/Spicy Sausage and More



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I found some bone-in loin cut Country Style Ribs for a good price, and I picked up 6#s.

They're currently in a classic Cherry Dr. Pepper brine.
Going to brine for 6hrs, dry and then rub.

Smoke over Apple wood at 225'-240'F till IT of 130'F
Then transfer to grill and get a good char on them, finally a glaze of SBR and IT around 150'-160'F









I also grabbed 3#s Conecuh Hot/Spicy sausage, they get smoked and grilled too.




And lastly I've three nice eggplants, they'll get sliced and grilled with butter and garlic.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Dang my mouth is watering! I love me some country style ribs. I'm gonna have to get some tomorrow. Keep the pics going, although it's gonna be good!


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Cherry Dr Pepper brine...is it straight cola or are there additional seasonings?
Curious if you don't mind me asking.
Thanks


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GallantReflex said:


> Cherry Dr Pepper brine...is it straight cola or are there additional seasonings?
> Curious if you don't mind me asking.
> Thanks


1/4C - 1/3C of Kosher salt per 2 liter bottle soda.
You can use all types of soda, I like Cherry Dr. Pepper & Cherry Coke, Cream Soda and Black Cherry.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Money Shots
*


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!!!!!! Those look absolutely amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Wow!!!!!! Those look absolutely amazing!:thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

NICE :thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

bobinbusan said:


> NICE :thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Chili, every time I see you post on something like this I say "Nope, can't look at it". Then like a moth to a lantern, WHAM! Gotta look and every time I then say "Ol' Chili has it going on". I really do love seeing your threads.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I think I want to steal your Cherry Dr. Pepper brine idea. Those look amazing by the way....................... Your killing me, I am so hungry right now


----------

